# make driftwood sink faster?



## mamospreng (Apr 26, 2011)

Just found driftwood haven't boiled it or anything yet just wondering if there is a way to make it sink faster than just soaking it?


----------



## smiller (Feb 11, 2012)

All you could do is attach it to something heavy like a piece of slate.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I have heard that boiling it helps speed the process, but cannot confirm this. Only way I know is to weight it down with something - rocks/slate. It can take a while for it to absorb all the water it needs to and displace the air inside the wood.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

I would soak it for a LONG time before sticking it in the tank personally, but your welcome to take some egg crate and position it underneath your substrate and use fishing line to hold the driftwood down.

Or just use a very heavy rock and wedge the driftwood under the rocks.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Lots of ways to make it sink depending on what size and shape you have. Big stuff that needs lots of weight can be sawed out on the bottom side and filled with rocks, concrete or lead shot. Thin stuff that takes less can be drilled with small holes and lead shot poured in. The hole can be sealed with silicone. It often takes some experiment to find how much weight you need. I hang a bag on the wood and gradually fill the bag to see how much it takes. Lead plant weights are an old standby but they can get expensive for large wood.


----------

